# grrr, feels like time slows down when i air?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

ok yesterday was day 1 of boarding and there's only a 20 footer step down in the park. when i go straight air it's ok. but when i tried to indy 3, right when i'm carving heel edge before the lip, everything feels like it's in slow motion for a fraction of a second. i guess that's when adrenaline kicks in. it gives me a slight panic because i don't know if it's just my perception or was i actually slowing down due to the carving. this slight panic will distract me a little bit from focusing on my indy grab and rotation. then i would bail lol.

does anyone get this "time slowing down" feeling as well? finally after 3 hours at the resort i stomped an indy 3 whoohoo.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> ok yesterday was day 1 of boarding and there's only a 20 footer step down in the park. when i go straight air it's ok. but when i tried to indy 3, right when i'm carving heel edge before the lip, everything feels like it's in slow motion for a fraction of a second. i guess that's when adrenaline kicks in. it gives me a slight panic because i don't know if it's just my perception or was i actually slowing down due to the carving. this slight panic will distract me a little bit from focusing on my indy grab and rotation. then i would bail lol.
> 
> does anyone get this "time slowing down" feeling as well? finally after 3 hours at the resort i stomped an indy 3 whoohoo.


That was your first day _ever_ of snowboarding? Okay...


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

Toecutter said:


> That was your first day _ever_ of snowboarding? Okay...


day 1 this season


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

jegnorge said:


> day 1 this season


Ahhh, I see. 

I get that time-slows-down thing once in awhile. I rather like it. I read about it in some book but of course I can't recall which title. It had to do with hyperacuity of focus and IIRC they said it was a good thing.


----------



## Towkin (Oct 14, 2010)

It's the adrenaline. When it kicks in your brain begins to process external stimuli faster. Your brain boosts visual processing from 30 to 60 fps (or something like that); creating the illusion that time is "slowing down"- to about half normal speed. Time isn't slowing, you're just processing the information faster.

And who says there is nothing useful on TV


----------



## tekniq33 (Mar 18, 2009)

slowing down would be awesome. Everything speeds up for me and I lose form. Slowing it down is what I am for so I can do what I need to do and focus on turning shoulders, head leading rotation, spot landing, etc.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

i guess the "slow mo" is a good thing so i just need to get used to it lol. cuz before i panic a little when that happens and i mess up the trick. grrr...


----------



## ev13wt (Nov 22, 2010)

For me it happens right before I bail.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

It's more then likely adrenaline. If you think about it, it's actually a good thing if you learn to control it, because it gives you more time to think about and preform a trick. The faster you can process your spins, landing, etc the smoother it's likely to turn out.


----------



## Toecutter (Oct 11, 2009)

Synopsis: "...the part of the brain called the amygdala becomes more active, and lays down extra sets of memories that go along with the actual events."

Time doesn?t actually slow down in a crisis | Not Exactly Rocket Science | Discover Magazine

Does Time Slow Down in a Crisis? A Galaxy Insight


----------



## john doe (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm plenty familiar with time slowing down like that but I have never had it cause me to mess up a trick.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

john doe said:


> I'm plenty familiar with time slowing down like that but I have never had it cause me to mess up a trick.


well a few times before when i felt time slowing down i actually thought i was going too slow and it made me go "oh shit" upon take off. threw off my concentration a little bit.


----------

